

Making a Simple Dribbble Alternative - stulogy
http://stugreen.com/blog/2011/02/introducing-favwork

======
ZhannaSchonfeld
I really like the simplicity of you app. I have not been "blessed" with a
dribbble account either, but I do have forrst and lovedsgn accounts. The
problem is, I always end up posting pretty much the same stuff to both
accounts, and I find that the people that frequent both sites are pretty much
the same, and dribbble as well. I wonder if there is something you can do to
differentiate it from "the big three". Perhaps a rating/feedback system that's
different than "likes" to captivate useres?

I really like what you have going, I'm just offering my 2 cents :)

~~~
stulogy
Really appreciate the feedback!! Yeah totally open to ideas. I'm just soft
launching it to see if it gets any traction.

